# Canon vintage primes



## dakyoo (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I currently have a 7D body mostly with zoom lenses but trying to find 
some alternative prime lens, and the L lenses are a bit out of my budget 
and would like to get some opinion on other alternative primes with very narrow DOF
and preferably wide angle, anything below 50mm i guess

current lenses i have: 
EF-S 10-22mm // EF 70-200mm f2.8 IS II // EF-S15-85mm // EF 50mm 1.8 II 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

Old Canon prime lenses (FL, FD, etc) do not fit on current EOS bodies. A few of the high end expensive ones have modification kits (only some are practical to modify).

On the other hand, many other Vintage Camera Lenses can be easily adapted with a inexpensive adapter. Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, M42, even Zeiss Hassleblad lenses can be had cheaply and work well with a Canon DSLR. However, don't expect all those old primes to be up to the resolution standards of a modern DSLR lens. Those that are truly excellent can sell for many times the price of a "L" lens.

Get a old Nikon, Pentax or Olympus lens and a $15 adapter and try it out. There is a alternative gear forum on Fred Miranda where they discuss alternative lenses, the discussion tends to gravitate to the expensive alternatives sometimes.

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/eosfaq/manual_focus_EOS.html

Have fun!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 12, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Old Canon prime lenses (FL, FD, etc) do not fit on current EOS bodies. A few of the high end expensive ones have modification kits (only some are practical to modify).


Good luck finding those, though, as Ed Mika's adapters are just dribbling out and being snapped up as they are released. Your best bet is to get a lens that you know is going to receive an adapter run. Aftermarket purchase opportunities for adapted Canon lenses seem to be nil to none, since nobody's parting with them yet.


----------



## ontarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey folks, An EdMika EOS enabled lens is about to hit market for anyone looking for a great long distance prime, check out the below message I got. They may be rare, but they are out there. -Ed Mika

Dear ed_mika,

Jakub,

I have a Canon 600mm FD lens with one of your adapters. My wife is pregnant and it is now very unlikely that I'll be using it for awhile. Before I put it up for sale, thought I would reach out to let you know, figuring you might have people asking you about them.

I'm in the Bay Area, CA and will entertain offers.
Thanks!

- free_wheelin


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 12, 2011)

dakyoo said:


> Hi, I currently have a 7D body mostly with zoom lenses but trying to find
> some alternative prime lens, and the L lenses are a bit out of my budget
> and would like to get some opinion on other alternative primes with very narrow DOF
> and preferably wide angle, anything below 50mm i guess
> ...



You would love the 16-35 on the 7D, it's not super wide, but it's like a 27-55 FF equivalent, which is a pretty useful range. Also, the bokeh is so circular it looks amazing on an aps-c sensor. It's a great lens (only zoom I kept out of 24-70, 70-200 2.8IS), definitely worth playing around with.

Now I personally love the Tokina too, very solid build quality, great price, and super wide on an aps-c sensor. I honestly think you would have more fun with this lens since you have an APS-C sensor. Either way, I've used both (on FF and APSC) and I think you would enjoy either of them, try renting them to play around with.


----------



## dakyoo (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the feed backs folks, i'll be looking into the adapters to get some other 
alternative prime lenses.

As for the 16-35mm, I guess I would have to rent it out and see how it is for myself.
Very interesting though, haven't heard someone mentioning having a wonderful bokeh.

Thanks again.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 12, 2011)

M42 mount lenses work great with the adapters, which are quite cheap. There are a TON of cheap m42 lenses on ebay, though most of them are only about f2.8... and rarely wider than 28mm... except the occasional takumars, which seem to usually go for about 100-150ish...


----------

